# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Παχαλινές Ευχές 2007

## efouskayak

Καλημέρα

μπήκαμε στην εβδομάδα των Παθών, ασχέτως νηστείας, προσευχής και θρησκευτικής κατάνιξης :Wink:  καταλήγει αυτή η εβδομάδα σε ενα ωραιότατο 4ήμερο για αρκετούς  :Very Happy:  θα φύγετε? και για που? 

Εγώ αααααααααααααααααν πέσει ο πυρετός που ταλαιπωρεί το μικρουλάκι μου (ΑΚΟΜΑ) θα αναχωρήσω για τα Πολιτικά Ευβοίας στο γνωστό πια προορισμό μου  :Razz:  

Εσεις για που  :Confused:

----------


## sonia24

> Καλημέρα
> 
> μπήκαμε στην εβδομάδα των Παθών, ασχέτως νηστείας, προσευχής και θρησκευτικής κατάνιξης καταλήγει αυτή η εβδομάδα σε ενα ωραιότατο 4ήμερο για αρκετούς  θα φύγετε? και για που? 
> 
> Εγώ αααααααααααααααααν πέσει ο πυρετός που ταλαιπωρεί το μικρουλάκι μου (ΑΚΟΜΑ) θα αναχωρήσω για τα Πολιτικά Ευβοίας στο γνωστό πια προορισμό μου 
> 
> Εσεις για που


καλημερα!! για κορινθο. εκει ειναι το πατρικο μου, επομενως οικογενειακα αρνι και κοκορετσι οπως καθε χρονο!!! απο μ. πεμπτη εχει αναχωρηση!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Καλημέρα
> 
> μπήκαμε στην εβδομάδα των Παθών, ασχέτως νηστείας, προσευχής και θρησκευτικής κατάνιξης καταλήγει αυτή η εβδομάδα σε ενα ωραιότατο 4ήμερο για αρκετούς  θα φύγετε? και για που? 
> 
> Εγώ αααααααααααααααααν πέσει ο πυρετός που ταλαιπωρεί το μικρουλάκι μου (ΑΚΟΜΑ) θα αναχωρήσω για τα Πολιτικά Ευβοίας στο γνωστό πια προορισμό μου  
> 
> Εσεις για που


Για Χανιά, στο γνωστό σε όλους τους φίλους μου οικογενειακό μου περιβάλλον, όπου τέτοιες μέρες με επισκέπτονται και πολλοί φίλοι που τους γνώρισα στα πλοία όπου ακόμα ταξιδεύουν.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα !!!
Εγώ είμαι μεταξύ Νάξο και ¶νδρο  ....   :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

....αντε να φυγετε οι πολλοι να ευχαριστηθουμε οι υπολιποι την Αθηνα αδεια!!!!

 :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> ....αντε να φυγετε οι πολλοι να ευχαριστηθουμε οι υπολιποι την Αθηνα αδεια!!!!


Απο τις καλύτερες εποχές για Αθήνα... πάς όπου θέλεις παρκάρεις όπου θέλεις... μια χαρά... εγώ τα τελευταία μόνο 2 χρόνια φεύγω και ομολογώ ότι πάντα πέρναγα καλά όταν έμενα Αθήνα :Smile:

----------


## lifesea

ετσι ετσι...το μονο μειον ειναι ο καιρος  :Sad:

----------


## efouskayak

> ετσι ετσι...το μονο μειον ειναι ο καιρος


κάτσε να δούμε γιατι και για σήμερα βροχές έλεγαν και είναι χαρά θεού  :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> κάτσε να δούμε γιατι και για σήμερα βροχές έλεγαν και είναι χαρά θεού


M.TΡΙΤΗ και εχει ``χαρα ΘΕΟΥ?`` :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> M.TΡΙΤΗ και εχει ``χαρα ΘΕΟΥ?``


Κι όμως παραδοσιακά Μ. Παρασκευή βρέχει  :Wink:

----------

